# Jitterbabies!*update: giant two week olds!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Our beautiful broken agouti doe, Jitterbug, gave birth on the 26th of this month to five little chubsters! She has always shown characteristics of being a good mother, and now, with her first litter, she has proven that being a mom is what she loves to do. We finally peeked at them today, and found four girls and one boy. One is already showing ...decent dutch markings. One also appears to be entirely white with black eyes, one is apparently a tan, and we only have one brindle out of this brindle / broken agouti combo!

The babies now are absolutely giant. We're really proud of their mom and we're also really happy to improve so much with our second litter  These babies are nearing the size of several of our adult mice!

Updated pictures of the blondies in th litter!! (2 weeks old):



























The runt with her mother: 









Thanks for looking!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

an interesting mix.Will be nice to see them when the fur comes through.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep... looks like we have an agouti just starting to come in... and one is still appearing to be dark eyed white. more pictures in a few days!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I have two dutch. I'll be very interested to see yours when the fur comes in.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Alright, we're starting to get fur, and since we don't know what the mother carries, we have a question about a baby's coat color.
(S)he began getting fuzz that was a silvery / blue color, but now the guard hairs coming in are incredibly orange! What color could this be? The father is a brindle... is this baby unmarked brindle? Or is the undercolor a determining factor of another color? 
Photos soon, help greatly appreciated 
edit: the baby also appears to have black eyes


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

bump, new pichas!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely, such sweet babes! I love the little chubby Agouti!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The little mystery mousie with the orange and blue could be argente, one of my favorites. But only if mom and dad carried pink eyes.

 Lovely little fat piggies. Congrats!


----------

